# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Ploegendienst en slaap:tips - Artikels

## Agnes574

Tips voor wie in ploegen werkt 

Ons bioritme wordt beïnvloed door licht en wordt tijdens ploegendienst verstoord. Helder licht, regelmatige eettijden en slaaptijden kunnen helpen om het bioritme te normaliseren. Het beste is de werktijden te verschuiven van ochtend naar middag naar avond en dus niet tegen de klok in. Snelle rotaties (3-4 dagen) zijn meestal beter dan langzame rotaties (>5 dagen). Na bv. 3 nachtdiensten heeft het lichaam voor een groot deel nog zijn gebruikelijke bioritmiek aangehouden zodat het aanpassen aan een nieuwe dienst (bv. ochtenddienst) makkelijker zal zijn. Na 5-6 dagen heeft men zich over het algemeen aan de nieuwe tijden aangepast en moet men bij verandering van dienst weer helemaal opnieuw aanpassen. 

Nachtdienst 
 Bij start van de nachtdienst is de slaapschuld groter omdat de nacht wordt doorgewerkt. De slaap overdag is bovendien minder diep en korter. Voor sommige mensen helpt het om voorafgaand aan de nachtdienst een siësta slaap in te lassen.
 De slaap overdag tijdens nachtdienst is gemiddeld 2 uur korter dan de slaap s nachts.
 Een dutje vroeg in de avond kan u beter wakker houden op uw werk.
 Zorg dat uw slaapkamer donker, rustig, comfortabel en koel is. Draag oordoppen als u last heeft van geluiden van buiten. Deze maatregelen zijn belangrijker dan het gebruik van slaapmiddelen.
 Slaap is uw grootste prioriteit, u kunt niet gezellig zijn thuis of met anderen als u niet genoeg geslapen heeft. Plan een periode om nog aan het gezinsleven deel te nemen (b.v. samen eten s avonds).
 Zorg voor 6 uur kwalitatief goede slaap per etmaal ook al is deze onderbroken (dutjes tellen dus ook mee).
 Gebruik geen cafeïne 4 uur voor het naar bed gaan.
 De grootste slaapdruk is tussen 2.00 en 5.00 uur. Zorg dat uw werk zo gevarieerd mogelijk is en dat er interactie met collega's is. Hoe socialer de werkplek, hoe beter u wakker kunt blijven.
 Zorg voor voldoende verlichting op de werkplek, dit houdt u beter wakker. 
 Zorg voor verandering van geluid op de werkplek. Achtergrond geluiden en gezoem van computers wiegen u in slaap. 
 Eet s nachts lichte maaltijden en eet gezond om maagdarmklachten te voorkomen.
 Zet een zonnebril op als u naar huis terug rijdt s ochtends.
 Als het mogelijk is kunt u een dutje van 20-30 min. doen op uw werkplek. Doe dit wel in de eerste helft van uw dienst.
 Rij voorzichtig naar huis, doe een dutje als u te slaperig bent.

Avonddienst 
 Bescherm uw slaap, met name in de ochtend.
 Plan tijd samen met uw familie, maak bv. de lunch de hoofdmaaltijd van de dag.

Dagdienst 
 Bescherm uw slaap: hoe vroeger u moet beginnen hoe minder slaap u krijgt. Ga eerder naar bed en probeer voldoende lang te slapen.
 Lunch uitgebreid, beweging en sociale contacten tijdens de lunch kunnen helpen een postlunch dip te verminderen.
 Plan uw werk zodat u na de lunch activiteiten hebt die afwisselend zijn, met andere mensen te maken hebben en die bekend zijn. Vermijd nieuwe taken die concentratie en langdurige aandacht vereisen.

auteur/bron : Prof. Dr. J. Verbraecken, longarts slaapcentrum UZA 
verschenen op : 01-04-2008 | 
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey goede info Agnes!

Enige andere wat ik hierover kon vinden was;
*Ploegendiensten*
Veel mensen werken in ploegendiensten, wat inhoudt dat er ook 's nachts gewerkt moet worden. We gaan nu analyseren wat er gebeurd bij een nachtdienst (stel iemand moet van half elf tot 7 uur 's ochtends werken) : om half elf gaat het lichaam beginnen met de aanmaak van melatonine. De persoon gaat zich steeds moeier voelen, maar weet dat hij of zij moet werken. Veel mensen gebruiken koffie om wakker te blijven. Rond een uur of half drie (als de melatonineproduktie op zijn top is), is hij of zij vaak in staat om staand in slaap te vallen. Daarna wordt het weer wat gemakkelijker om wakker te blijven. Tegen half acht 's ochtends (als de persoon in kwestie naar huis gaat), komt de zon op. Het lichaam krijgt het signaal om 'wakker' te worden ; de melatonineproduktie stagneerd. Tegen die tijd gaan alle functies van het lichaam weer op volle toeren werken, terwijl de persoon naar bed wil. Gezond slapen wordt uitermate moeilijk.
De beste remedie -is gebleken- is het gebruik van melatonine in de ochtend, een half uur voor het slapen gaan. Onderzoeken hebben aangetoond dat het gebruik van melatonine een groter effect heeft dan de zon op de dag en nacht cyclus van het lichaam. Een ploegendienst medewerker die langer dan een week melatonine gebruikt kan het lichaam laten denken dat het nacht is, terwijl hij of zij in de fel schijnende zon staat.
*Jet Lag*
Er wordt van alles gebruikt om een jet lag tegen te gaan. Het belangrijkste van een jet lag is echter (net als bij de ploegendiensten) om de interne klok goed te zetten en dit wordt alleen bereikt door het gebruk van melatonine. De remedie tegen de jet lag is vooral onderzocht door dr. Joseph Arendt. Meer informatie over de Jetlag en de ondersteuning van melatonine kunt u vinden in het boek 'Langer jong en gezond blijven met Melatonine'.
Bron http://www.melatonine.nl/melatonine....ndiensten.html

Maar voor de mensen die last hebben van werken in ploegendiensten of jetlag zijn de tips in jou artikel vele malen beter!!

----------

